# 2nd Reaper 2019



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys have fun going to pass . Have a vaction coming up. But i will be watching the photo thread to see what goodies you guys get.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow twice the reaping fun!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Time for the second one already! Not going to commit yet. Still have the first one to finish and two classes coming up within a few weeks of each other.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like the timelines get closer and shorter every year! LOL maybe it's just because I always take on sooo much for the reaps!
I do want but let me finish the big one first!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This years is only 1 day earlier than last year?. If I do it too much later the gifts have no chance of getting there by Halloween!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

COUNT ME IN!!!!! I am having WAAAYYYY too much fun with this one. I will send Bethene (or you if you are reading) my list.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes yes please!! I’ve been so busy and was afraid I missed it! Thank you!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Going to have to pass on this as well, bidding grand tidings to all who wade into this pool!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

The Auditor said:


> Going to have to pass on this as well, bidding grand tidings to all who wade into this pool!


You will be greatly missed!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I've barely had time to stalk my first victim. With vacation and other activities I'll have to pass on the 2nd Reaper. Happy stalking to the rest of you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 4....come join us!


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more reapers


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I know I've only just posted my last reap.... but please count me in!


----------



## Brnegrl28 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sign me up for the 2nd reaper. Was sad I missed the 1st one.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Im going to have to pass on this one, but I will be following along to see all the fun!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

I'll be joining as well, but I'd like to edit my list so that the victim is my husband. I will still take full responsibility for sending a gift to my victim of course. Is this doable?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

kippystarz said:


> I'll be joining as well, but I'd like to edit my list so that the victim is my husband. I will still take full responsibility for sending a gift to my victim of course. Is this doable?


I’d be interested to know this too. I had considered getting gifts for my young adult daughter and I would be sending. I just think it would make her super happy, and she could use a little happy. I had said I wasn’t joining, but I would possibly consider if I could do this.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure....what ever you put on your list is totally up to you!!! As is who receives the gifts. We have had folks do this before!!!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Outstanding, I'll start putting together a list, but count me in!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in! I debated but this is just too much fun. I will PM my list shortly.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can pull this one off or not. We will see as the signup deadline approaches. I'm hoping to be able to join. I always enjoy the second reaper as much as the first big one of the season. It's generally a smaller group but tons of fun!


----------



## autumbrook (Aug 28, 2019)

Im in! First time doing this and im excited sent my pm a little bit ago


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness I just don't know if we can pull of a second reap this year. I have fallen sooooo far behind. Still have the big reap to finish. Getting a whole new Halloween event up and running... our first Halloween camp out and potluck. Maybe when the deadline gets a bit closer and I feel I have more things dealt with.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm thinking on it. I'm making sure l get the main reap done and see what else I have to do and what all I get done before committing. I LOVE doing the reaps. I just want to make sure I can give my all.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 8!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Jumps up and down.......me, me, I’m in


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll probably join in. Having so much fun with the big reaper this year!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I still haven't finished my reap for the first one yet... but i do think maybe i might... i am going to give myself after this weekend.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thinking of joining.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm... It’s tempting, but I definitely need to get through the first Reaper first.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 11!!???


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Still deciding. When do the sign ups for Merry Reaper usually begin?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Momof2.. Believe it or not the sign up starts the end of October and runs 3 or 4 weeks...with shipping like December 10 so it gets there by the holidays!! I love the merry reaper!!


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm in!! Will get my list to you soon!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I was going to wait until I had finished with the current reap but I think I can do this one as well. I’m in and will get my list to you Bethene. I will also post it on the ‘2nd Reaper Likes’ thread. How exciting!

I enjoy reading all the lists in ‘Likes List’ thread so much! ? Everyone please, please post your lists there!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m defintely in!! I’ll send you my list shortly ???


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

We have had so much fun with the first, we wish we could do the second. However, if we did, our props for this year wouldn't be finished in time. We have TOTs out there expecting to see more mausoleums and maybe even a witches shack. Now with such wonderful gifts for the shack from our Reaper, we have a sense that we need to do our best to make the shack happen.  Have fun everyone. Especially anyone out there doing it for the first time like we did.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 14!!! Come join us!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

So excited to come back to the World of Reaping! I had a bad experience a couple years ago and I allowed it to get the better of me. All is good now and I’m happy to be back. Things happen. Let’s Reap!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We so love reaping but I'm looking at our allotted time,nope just don't see it happening and doing justice to our victim. ? Have the finishing touches to do for the big reap. Have next weekend to finish up our projects for our Creepy Campout event. Then out of town for a weekend. A weekend to pack everything needed for the Campout. The actual campout on Oct 4-6 with hopes of having the time to deck out the hearse. Following weekend taking said hearse to a Halloween hearse procession and viewing same weekend then a rush to a friend's wedding ... does one drive a hearse to a wedding??? Leaving us one weekend to get the yard decorated before the LAST weekend before Halloween to fit in as many parties of friends that we can or just collapse on the couch and watch Svengoolie movies. Oh then of course Halloween night in town doing the chamber of commerce thing. Now don't get me started on Nov. LOL... But I think we'll be ready to do the Christmas/ Krampus reaping. Hey Bethane can you give me our Christmas/ Krampus victim now to ensure plenty of project time? ?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in for this one this year. This will make my first time being in both. I'm so excited, I can't wait to get my next victim! Bethene, I sent you my info already.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow one and all! I’m hereby signing up for 2nd Reaper gift exchange! It’s been YEARS since I participated!! And it’s time to get back in the groove and share the Reaper fun again! 
My likes are ANYTHING BUT GORE! Love items for a witchy theme for my witches cottage/ fortune teller scene! Think bugs, snakes, scarves, beads, mystically magical items! We had a dragon theme last year so can always add to that! From Potions to pumpkins - - I’ll love any gift — truly! 
And please keep me in mind to be a Rescue Reaper for any lost soul who’s gift disappeared or fell through!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

ARGH! I haven't even gotten my first victim's gift together yet! I'll set a reminder on my phone to come back before the deadline & sign up once I get a moment to catch my breath!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 18!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my Big Reaper sent today. Hmm what to do...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay I’m working on a list for my daughter. She is in her own house for Halloween this year  . She is starting with no Halloween stuff so I’m sure she will love everything. She is Halloween crazy like me, but being young and having bills for the first time, not much money to buy stuff like that.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That will be a fun list!! What better way to start the Halloween season that helping get someone started decorating!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

There isn't that much time left to sign up! I hope we get more victims!!! Maybe I should have let signups be a bit longer. But just want to make sure folks get their gifts in time to use this year!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I don’t know that a longer sign-up period would’ve helped, @bethene . A couple more people will slither in, I just know it!!! My husband is telling me a firm NO, but I keep thinking, just maybe... 

but going to school full time and working full time is leaving me drained and my home/family falling apart. One good thing that came from this is that my family now realizes just how much they’ve depended on me! It’s sink-or-swim right now, and they’re swimming!!! Too bad, though, because some floating corpses would make an epic Halloween decoration...

Oh, obviously I kid. I actually kinda like these people...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m doing this one, pretty sure. Just like to keep thinking on the list so I’ll be sliding in probably a couple days before deadline. I’m also super super excited for Christmas reaper this year. I’ve never done it. I’m just as Christmas cray as I am Halloween crazy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Momof2! said:


> I’m doing this one, pretty sure. Just like to keep thinking on the list so I’ll be sliding in probably a couple days before deadline. I’m also super super excited for Christmas reaper this year. I’ve never done it. I’m just as Christmas cray as I am Halloween crazy.


I am Christmas crazy too Momof2!!! Actually I think the Merry Reaper is my favorite!! I have both holidays on my list! Some still have all Halloween...and some do a dark Christmas.. And some a traditional Christmas.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I won't be able to sign up for this one...I can usually only do one and I did the first one. I will, however, be watching all of your reaps coming in! I love seeing what people send!

If there are any newbies joining this one, I'd be happy to help with questions and such, even though I'm not joining this one.

I hope you guys all have a blast with this one!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, Witchykitty is my reaping assistant!! She is so helpful with jints and ideas for folks! Hints on how to do things easier! I have named her the Reaper Princess!

Witchykitty...maybe you can join the Merry Reaper!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I won't be able to sign up for this one...I can usually only do one and I did the first one. I will, however, be watching all of your reaps coming in! I love seeing what people send!
> 
> If there are any newbies joining this one, I'd be happy to help with questions and such, even though I'm not joining this one.
> 
> I hope you guys all have a blast with this one!!!


Your posts helped me sooooo much for the big reaper, my first. I’m thankful as well as a huge fan! I hope you can join the Christmas reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yes, Witchykitty is my reaping assistant!! She is so helpful with jints and ideas for folks! Hints on how to do things easier! I have named her the Reaper Princess!
> 
> Witchykitty...maybe you can join the Merry Reaper!!





Wycked Spiryt said:


> Your posts helped me sooooo much for the big reaper, my first. I’m thankful as well as a huge fan! I hope you can join the Christmas reaper.


Awww, y'all are too sweet! ? I'll do my best as a Princess Reaper, bethene! Wycked, I'm glad I could help you!
We will have to see once it gets closer to Merry Reaper time if I am able to join or not. I know I've joined a Winter Reaper, before, but not sure if I've ever done a Merry one or not.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you did a few years ago Witchykitty!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Your posts helped me sooooo much for the big reaper, my first. I’m thankful as well as a huge fan! I hope you can join the Christmas reaper.


WitchyKitty is one of the most helpful people on this forum. And she makes the reaper exchanges so special with her numerous posts and attitude. She really is magical! Thank you WitchyKitty. I'm sure a lot of folks feel the same way and that I am speaking for many! ???


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I really, really want to join this reaper but am not sure I can physically pull it off at the present time. Darn!!! I'm disapointed and keep telling myself that there is a way... but I'm doubtful.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

count me in! just logged on for the first time this year, and im glad i didnt miss this, its one of my favorite things about this site!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> WitchyKitty is one of the most helpful people on this forum. And she makes the reaper exchanges so special with her numerous posts and attitude. She really is magical! Thank you WitchyKitty. I'm sure a lot of folks feel the same way and that I am speaking for many! ???


Aww, thank you X-Pired!! You all are just making me blush, lol.

I honestly just love all the fun and hyjinx of the reapers and I always want everyone else to enjoy it, too, so I try to explain stuff and help people as much as I can!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope this Second Reaper gets a good amount of sign ups, but even the smaller ones can be fun! It's good for those who missed sign ups for the main one, couldn't join the main one for some reason, or are new and wanted to see how the main reaper went before signing up for one to try!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Come on everyone, you know you want to join us (swings watch)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

2 more days until sign ups are over! If you missed the first one, or just want to do another one, get in on this one, fast!! ? ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> 2 more days until sign ups are over! If you missed the first one, or just want to do another one, get in on this one, fast!! ? ?


You talked me into it. I’ll send my stuff when when I’m on my computer this evening.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to, but caught another cold, have cards to make, a final reaper package to send and lots of yard work to do this fall. So going to do the sensible thing and sit this one out.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Im so glad i signed up early. I am definitely looking forward to this. I also can't wait to see what Winter Reaper is like. I bet that one is just as much fun as the Big Reaper (we definitely need to create a better name for it.) I enjoy doing crafts.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> 2 more days until sign ups are over! If you missed the first one, or just want to do another one, get in on this one, fast!! ? ?


Wow, I can’t believe there is only two days left! Time flys. 

Any that are sitting on the fence please come join us!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I just sent in my info. Getting stuff for my daughter this time. SO excited for her.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so excited!! Only 1 more day!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

How many are signed up?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

okay - after much thought i'm gonna do this one also! I found my first reap ever a little hard at first, but really getting my into the Hallowe'en spirit... Please put my name down


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Momof2! said:


> Still deciding. When do the sign ups for Merry Reaper usually begin?


There a crimbo one???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There are two other smaller Reapers, after this one:

Merry Reaper, in which your list can consist of Christmas, Halloween, a mix of both, Dark Christmas, ect. 

After that, once the holidays have all calmed down and we are all bored over the rest of the Winter, we have the Winter Reaper. That one you can ask for Halloween, as always, and also early year smaller holidays, such as Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patricks Day, ect.

These two Reapers can be super fun because of the crazy mix of gifts people ask for, but it can be a bit more challenging, as if your Victim still wants just Halloween items, they will be scarce and hard to find during the Winter. You either have to order stuff, have a Reaper stash built up from the after Halloween sales (keep this in mind to hit those Halloween clearance sales and stock up if you want to join the next Reapers...or even to save for next year's Big Reaper) or get to crafting and being creative!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> There are two other smaller Reapers, after this one:
> 
> Merry Reaper, in which your list can consist of Christmas, Halloween, a mix of both, Dark Christmas, ect.
> 
> ...


You brought up something I hadn't thought about. I have been super excited for Merry Reaper. What if my vicitm asks for Halloween and I can't find Halloween... omg. Oh well, I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. I will get some extra things after Halloween though, just in case. 

I'm super excited about this 2nd reaper. I had so much fun crafting , and buying and planning for the Big Reaper. I can't wait to get another victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I wish I could join you guys (I wish I could join every single Reaper, really, they are so fun!!!), but I don't know if I'm up to it, again, right now. I've been having a rough time with my MS, again, lately. ? (That and I probably shouldn't spend more money, right now, lol.) 

I'll just have to keep watching from the sidelines and helping when needed.  

Sign ups are terribly close to ending!!! Is there anyone else who wants to join? 

The good thing about this specific Reaper is that, unlike the Big Reaper, Halloween stuff is now out at most places, so it'll be easier to find Halloween goodies for this one! I know some said there wasn't much Halloween stuff out yet in their areas in the first Reaper. 

Get off that fence, if you are on it about this one, and jump to this side and join! ?????


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m 


WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I wish I could join you guys (I wish I could join every single Reaper, really, they are so fun!!!), but I don't know if I'm up to it, again, right now. I've been having a rough time with my MS, again, lately. ? (That and I probably shouldn't spend more money, right now, lol.)
> 
> I'll just have to keep watching from the sidelines and helping when needed.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry the MS is flaring up and that you are feeling bad! That sucks in general but especially this time of year. Hang in there and feel better soon!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone else just waiting for the day to be over so Reaper names can be drawn?! ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I am excited for this one as well. I am hoping that my name just doesn't spread around as a bad Reaper, I think i'm going to step a little more outside my comfort zone and see if i can create some more stuff. Lets hope my Victim has a good list like my first Victim, the victim that i will always remember.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry the MS is flaring up and that you are feeling bad! That sucks in general but especially this time of year. Hang in there and feel better soon!


You are very right...I would love to be able to enjoy my favorite time of year to the fullest. I'm doing my best to hang in there and do what I can for the season.
Thank you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you all have tons of fun, this Reaper, and the Reaper Queen bestows upon you Victims that are awesome for each of you! (Though, everyone of you are awesome, in general!)


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Anyone else just waiting for the day to be over so Reaper names can be drawn?! ?


Me! I can't wait to start figuring out what to do for my victim.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Victim day! Maybe, I know it may be tomorrow. I'm not rushing you, Bethene. I know it's not easy doing all that you do and we appreciate it very much! I'm just excited.I know what I'm going to be doing this weekend..stalking, crafting, shopping, or some type of combo of those. Some wine may be involved.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Speaking of wine, maybe this one.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm new to this and so very excited to participate! I LOVE shopping for Halloween goodies and I can't wait to find out who my first victim will be!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Okay, so it’s not too late to sign up. Today is the last day though and I’m hoping more will join us!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

This is one of the main reasons I created an account after all these years!!! I am soo happy I did it before the cut off date!! Just like me to wait until the last minute haha


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo tomorrow we get our victims. I am so ready to go again.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So far 22 signed up!! You have until I give everyone a victim to sign up!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Woohoo. 22 so far. Plus at least one new people (i'm not new anymore, i'm a returnee. LOL) We get our victims soon, yay!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, I'm sliding in under the wire! I was hoping to get my SR1 package so I could update my likes list, but nothing yet!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

ok, I wasn't sure if I would make it for this one, but I am in!!!
10 min under the wire!! (well, at least here in California, hopefully not too late!!0


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Yay! We got 2 more victims in during the witching hour and it’s Reaper Day!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

yay more victims, thats what 25 now? I am looking forward to my next victim. Oh dear victim, you will be my second victim, so just so you know lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 24....got everyone a victim..now just need to get sending.
Any one still thinking about it..sign up quick! You have until all victims are given out!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Keep checking my messages.. so excited!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay victim!! I just realized I didnt post my list to the likes and dislikes thread. Ill do that this evening when I have the laptop.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive already got an idea for my victim. Can't wait to get started! It will be Sunday at least. I work tomorrow then have an event planned.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Nooooo... don't rub it in, I'm still checking my messages every 2 minutes to find out who i have!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

lucidhalloween said:


> Nooooo... don't rub it in, I'm still checking my messages every 2 minutes to find out who i have!


LOL! I've been doing the same thing!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Plan of attack done, now to execute ??‍♀???‍♀


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Mwahahahahahahaha........I'm 1,000% stalking one of you. I hope you feel creeped out.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m still here, patiently waiting in suspense to find out my victim!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So very sorry guys..had a busy day and was gone this evening. Will get maybe a few tonight then the rest tomorrow. Very tired....


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> So very sorry guys..had a busy day and was gone this evening. Will get maybe a few tonight then the rest tomorrow. Very tired....


Get some rest Bethene. Waiting one more day isn’t going to kill us. We can do it! Thanks for all of your hard work. ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a few more out....will finish tomorrow


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> I got a few more out....will finish tomorrow


We have-nots (have not a victim ?) will be impatiently waiting. ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Victim day for some of you guys! So exciting! I have to work but I'll be thinking of you all day, dear Victim. 

When I first read my Victim's list I was thinking "oh no. I can't make anything on here, and I don't even know what I would buy to go along with this theme". After just a very short time things started popping into my head and my mind started going in all directions. That's one thing that is fun about the reaper. It makes you think in ways you normally wouldn't or push yourself outside of your comfort zone of what you are used to. I love it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone should have their victim!! If there's a problem let me know


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yay! I got my next victim. I already have so many ideas swirling around in my head. I can't wait to I get off work tonight to get started. Now I'm off to stalk my victim!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Has anyone ever been intimidated by their victim? Of course I don’t mean literally, LOL! But just because of their presence on the forum? Or because their previous reaper was so great? Or both? Its my second reaper and I don’t want to let my victim down. I have to tell you guys that I’m nervous. 

I’m not good at crafting but am going to try to make at least one thing on my victim’s list. Wish me well! ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't be intimidated...the thought and care one puts into their gift is the most important thing. That you took the time to make something special. And not everyone crafts!! ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i was in the Big Reaper, but now that i know how everyone does it, im not as much. I am going to have so much fun with my victim. I saw a few things on their list that im going to try and tackle. Cant wait till i get home to start.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love the reaps. I enjoy ever gift I get because I know someone has put thought and time into it and that is what it’s about. Speaking of I had to 86 a few ideas which led me into another 2 ideas. I am having so much time planning one gift right now.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀

Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> i was in the Big Reaper, but now that i know how everyone does it, im not as much. I am going to have so much fun with my victim. I saw a few things on their list that im going to try and tackle. Cant wait till i get home to start.


That’s interesting. In general, what will you do differently this reaper? 


bethene said:


> Don't be intimidated...the thought and care one puts into their gift is the most important thing. That you took the time to make something special. And not everyone crafts!! ?


Thank you for the encouragement. I found a tutorial for a crafting idea so we will see how that turns out. Also, next weekend I plan to go on a yard sale junket across my half of the state. It’s a beginning of autumn tradition and I’m hoping to find something for my victim.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀
> 
> Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL


Oh how awful! Heal soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀
> 
> Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL


Omgoodness, I missed this post! Owie!! I hope it heals quickly!! Sending healing energy your way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no SpookyBlackKat!!! Ouch!! I hope it heals quick!!

Wycked...a state wide garage sale sound awesome!! I love doing that!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀
> 
> Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL


Oh no. I’m so sorry. Hope you heal soon.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀
> 
> Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL


Now now we don’t need literal crafts-lol. Seriously though I hope all stays well from here on out. My oldest Daughter cut the side of her finger off on a mandalyn slicer so I can imagine the pain you are in.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Oh no SpookyBlackKat!!! Ouch!! I hope it heals quick!!
> 
> Wycked...a state wide garage sale sound awesome!! I love doing that!!


A group of us get together and make a weekend of it. It is especially fun this time of year because of Halloween treasures. We never know what we will discover.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds so fun Wycked!!!


Went to Joann's and Michael's...got some crafting supplies and bought a couple small items. And I had a couple of things in my "stash" so off to a decent start!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀
> 
> Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL


Ouch!! Take care and heal up soon!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> Now now we don’t need literal crafts-lol. Seriously though I hope all stays well from here on out. My oldest Daughter cut the side of her finger off on a mandalyn slicer so I can imagine the pain you are in.


my sister joked that I just added my own special effects to our craft day. Lol what can I say? I’m authentic.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Soft poll for all reapers/victims:

would you prefer multiple smaller items or one larger item?

I could go down two different rabbit trails so I’m hoping for some general input and fingers crossed my victim chimes in.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Soft poll for all reapers/victims:
> 
> would you prefer multiple smaller items or one larger item?
> 
> I could go down two different rabbit trails so I’m hoping for some general input and fingers crossed my victim chimes in.


Hmm thats a tough one. I mean if the little ones were a bunch of dollar tree things I would say one large. If it were a few small handmade items I'd say either one.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

hmm..........i'd have to agree some with Momof2, it if were handmade, i'd say one larger handmade item, but it's its all store bought, maybe a few small items. Me, personally, i think handmade items are so much better then store bought. Sometimes i like to make things and give them really kool backstories/history. Just because i'm pretty weird like that.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> my sister joked that I just added my own special effects to our craft day. Lol what can I say? I’m authentic.


I was going to say the same thing ?
Hope your crafting was headed into the Gore dept! Stitches, although very halloweenesk, are not fun. Hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Jacki Lantern said:


> I was going to say the same thing ?
> Hope your crafting was headed into the Gore dept! Stitches, although very halloweenesk, are not fun. Hope you're feeling better soon!!


 I have a Frankenfinger so at least I’m sticking with the season!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Soft poll for all reapers/victims:
> 
> would you prefer multiple smaller items or one larger item?
> 
> I could go down two different rabbit trails so I’m hoping for some general input and fingers crossed my victim chimes in.


Honestly I wouldn't mind either. Or something in between (a medium sized doohicky and a few smaller things)
I have been meaning to update the likes post with a more detailed list to help my reaper. When I got my victims list I realized mine was not nearly as detailed. I'll head over there now!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Jacki Lantern said:


> Honestly I wouldn't mind either. Or something in between (a medium sized doohicky and a few smaller things)
> I have been meaning to update the likes post with a more detailed list to help my reaper. When I got my victims list I realized mine was not nearly as detailed. I'll head over there now!


 I totally would love either as well! I also realized my list may not have been super detailed-I’m going to fix it up a bit tomorrow!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I have a Frankenfinger so at least I’m sticking with the season!


Very festive of you! ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I have a Frankenfinger so at least I’m sticking with the season!


The hardest part of any injury is coming up with a good story - Frankenfinger definitely works!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Soft poll for all reapers/victims:
> 
> would you prefer multiple smaller items or one larger item?
> 
> I could go down two different rabbit trails so I’m hoping for some general input and fingers crossed my victim chimes in.





Momof2! said:


> Hmm thats a tough one. I mean if the little ones were a bunch of dollar tree things I would say one large. If it were a few small handmade items I'd say either one.


I totally agree with Momof2. A bunch of dollar tree items would be seriously disappointing.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I totally agree with Momof2. A bunch of dollar tree items would be seriously disappointing.


1,000% agree!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My Halloween family craft day ended abruptly with me in the ER yesterday. Rolled a rotary cutter right through my finger! Thankfully I juuuust missed the bone however it’s put a damper on crafting for the moment. At least until I get these stitches out and splint removed. Oh vey. ?‍♀
> 
> Victim, your package may be store bought this year! LOL



hope your finger is better soon!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm sending out a couple of teasers, only due to the distance of my victim and the shipping costs. Wont be Dollar Tree (or Pound Land as we call it here)... I hope this is okay?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

SpookySpoof said:


> I'm sending out a couple of teasers, only due to the distance of my victim and the shipping costs. Wont be Dollar Tree (or Pound Land as we call it here)... I hope this is okay?


I’m not exactly sure what you are asking. Just for clarification, teasers can be any little thing, including just a card. Also, it’s not necessary to send a teaser at all, some just save the money and put it into a better reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

SpookySpoof...that would be perfectly fine for a teaser! Love that name Pound Land


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I didnt mean for anyone to think I didnt like Dollar Tree or that Dollar Tree stuff wasn't okay. I love the Dollar Tree! I might keep them in business lol! I just meant if I had a choice of my reap being 20 Dollar Tree things or one big thing I would choose the one big. I also agree that medium and a few small would be good too. Anyway sorry if I confused anyone and I truly hope I didn't offend.

Ok on a different note, I have been working on a little something for my victim. Pretty excited about it. I have to wait until maybe tomorrow to do something else to it. I'm thinking its going to be a teaser. I have an idea that I like and I think they will like.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whwn I was gone last weel with my daughter I found a couple of items at a thrift store for my victim...I mean cheap!!! I just looked at them again and am so happy with them...they are smallish items but really nice... And found something today at a "artisans" market. Wasn't looking for anything like it.. But it is perfect...
And I 've been crafting today. I have 4 craft's I am working on. Need to get one more thing to finish one. I hope it works out like I want!!
But at least it's all coming together!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry to sound like a helpless newb but I really Wana stalk my victim but I cant seem to find where to search for members. H E L P


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Jacki Lantern said:


> Sorry to sound like a helpless newb but I really Wana stalk my victim but I cant seem to find where to search for members. H E L P


I couldn't find that either so what I did was go to the sign up thread, find my victim, add them to my "follow" list, go into my profile, find my victim and see what they've been doing ? Complicated I know, but it worked.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

I found it!! I was worried it would show who I'm following so I unfollowed. Dont want to ruin the surprise! Let the stalking begin ?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m not exactly sure what you are asking. Just for clarification, teasers can be any little thing, including just a card. Also, it’s not necessary to send a teaser at all, some just save the money and put it into a better reap.


After doing the big reap I think it might be best for me to send in one hit!! the cost of the smaller padded envelopes shipping did add up a little.. Now i've been part of one, i know a bit more and what to do


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

also my package to my Victim for the big Reap has been delivered - a lot quick then I expected so I will probably send all in one hit.... least i've learnt my lesson


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Jacki Lantern said:


> Sorry to sound like a helpless newb but I really Wana stalk my victim but I cant seem to find where to search for members. H E L P


Also check to see if your victim listed their Pinterest profile. Lots of people including their Pinterest which I’m finding really helpful!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

After stalking into the wee hours of the nite, I got the best idea ever for the "big" part of my reap!! I just hope I can pull it off in time. It's a lot of work but I am so damn excited!!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I am currently working on a few awesome things for my victim-I am so very excited about them!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what y'all do!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't you just love it when a idea just clicks in!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I totally agree with Momof2. A bunch of dollar tree items would be seriously disappointing.


Had that happen with my first reap, i wasnt thrilled but i did use the stuff...


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Also I always seem to get folks that have vastly different likes than me, which is fine I like a challenge. But im currently drawing a blank, going to hit a few stores this week and see if anything comes to me.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Pretty happy with the little thing I did the other day. I was going to paint it today but I worked, then I had to take care of some pets for someone on my way home, then cook and clean and take care of my family and my pets so I was tired/lazy lol.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have sand and spider webbing stuck on my fingers with glue. Who knew this could happen? I am following a tutorial but apparently just not getting the hang of it. At least not yet, ? Lets hope perseverance pays off.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Im off work tomorrow so crafting will happen.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have sand and spider webbing stuck on my fingers with glue. Who knew this could happen? I am following a tutorial but apparently just not getting the hang of it. At least not yet, ? Lets hope perseverance pays off.


I'm doing the same thing. Trying something ive never tried before. At first I was pretty much like wow I suck at this but now I'm truckin right along!! Was worried I wouldn't finish the project in time but now it looks like I will have time for one more before the deadline!! Woo ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got finished with something and bought something to use to put that something in.

Also bought supplies for another something.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’ve been crafting away and just found a few things while I was out shopping that I hope my victim will like. This is so fun-I’m so glad to be a part of this! ?
Does anyone ever post small snippets of what they are working on? Like, say a close up of a part of an item?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Holly, those would be teasers and yes they have been posted. For example, in the last reaper, i made a tarot box for my victim, and posted a pic of a foot that i bought for the box. I wouldn't post something that can be easily guessed and can be traced back to you incase you send multiple boxes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I’ve been crafting away and just found a few things while I was out shopping that I hope my victim will like. This is so fun-I’m so glad to be a part of this! ?
> Does anyone ever post small snippets of what they are working on? Like, say a close up of a part of an item?


Yep, like deathrisesagain said. Lots of reapers do this, now. If you head over to the teaser and picture thread for the 2nd Reaper, you will see some already have!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I’m completely stumped and nothing is striking me yet. I have one idea but it would be well over $100 plus shipping.

My dad was in a car accident last night so I spent the evening in the ER with him. Two fractures in his neck and truck is totaled. Apparently I’m just drawn to blood and ER visits this week. Then we woke up early and drove down to Orlando for the Halloween party at Magic Kingdom tonight. Costumes, resort reservation....everything was planned. Except the ticket purchase I made over a week ago never processed. So 20 minutes away from the resort we had to cancel our reservation and turn around to head home because the party is now sold out and without tickets.

It’s just been a ****ty week and I was hoping the party tonight would get me back in the spirit. On a good note I should be getting my splint and stitches removed next week so let’s hope my finger is operational again.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I’m completely stumped and nothing is striking me yet. I have one idea but it would be well over $100 plus shipping.
> 
> My dad was in a car accident last night so I spent the evening in the ER with him. Two fractures in his neck and truck is totaled. Apparently I’m just drawn to blood and ER visits this week. Then we woke up early and drove down to Orlando for the Halloween party at Magic Kingdom tonight. Costumes, resort reservation....everything was planned. Except the ticket purchase I made over a week ago never processed. So 20 minutes away from the resort we had to cancel our reservation and turn around to head home because the party is now sold out and without tickets.
> 
> It’s just been a ****ty week and I was hoping the party tonight would get me back in the spirit. On a good note I should be getting my splint and stitches removed next week so let’s hope my finger is operational again.


Oh no! So sorry for your dad. I hope he's OK - fractures anywhere do not sound pleasant, least of all the neck. How frustrating about the tickets! Is that a once a year event or is there something on a different day you can attend? The good news is it's Friday so this week is almost over!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

had an idea, and then was not able to do it.... found a new idea, so hopefully i can pull this one off. proving to be on of my harder reaps yet


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I’m completely stumped and nothing is striking me yet. I have one idea but it would be well over $100 plus shipping.
> 
> My dad was in a car accident last night so I spent the evening in the ER with him. Two fractures in his neck and truck is totaled. Apparently I’m just drawn to blood and ER visits this week. Then we woke up early and drove down to Orlando for the Halloween party at Magic Kingdom tonight. Costumes, resort reservation....everything was planned. Except the ticket purchase I made over a week ago never processed. So 20 minutes away from the resort we had to cancel our reservation and turn around to head home because the party is now sold out and without tickets.
> 
> It’s just been a ****ty week and I was hoping the party tonight would get me back in the spirit. On a good note I should be getting my splint and stitches removed next week so let’s hope my finger is operational again.


Omgoodness! I'm so sorry about your dad, his truck, and your missed event. I hope your dad heals up fast and that your finger will end up being alright!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry spooky black kat!!!! I hope your dad heals quickly...and sorry about your party!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay, I was supposed to get off work at 2 but ended up working until 6. It was a crazy day. We vaccinated over 100 dogs today alone. Anyway, I'll be working tomorrow too so will probably be Sunday before I get to craft any more.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I’m completely stumped and nothing is striking me yet. I have one idea but it would be well over $100 plus shipping.
> 
> My dad was in a car accident last night so I spent the evening in the ER with him. Two fractures in his neck and truck is totaled. Apparently I’m just drawn to blood and ER visits this week. Then we woke up early and drove down to Orlando for the Halloween party at Magic Kingdom tonight. Costumes, resort reservation....everything was planned. Except the ticket purchase I made over a week ago never processed. So 20 minutes away from the resort we had to cancel our reservation and turn around to head home because the party is now sold out and without tickets.
> 
> It’s just been a ****ty week and I was hoping the party tonight would get me back in the spirit. On a good note I should be getting my splint and stitches removed next week so let’s hope my finger is operational again.


Ugh that's awful. Sorry to hear youve had this kind of week. Chin up butter cup! It'll all get better from here.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have sand and spider webbing stuck on my fingers with glue. Who knew this could happen? I am following a tutorial but apparently just not getting the hang of it. At least not yet, ? Lets hope perseverance pays off.


I had glue and cat hair dryer link on mine the other day-lol. Hope my victim isn’t allergic


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I’m completely stumped and nothing is striking me yet. I have one idea but it would be well over $100 plus shipping.
> 
> My dad was in a car accident last night so I spent the evening in the ER with him. Two fractures in his neck and truck is totaled. Apparently I’m just drawn to blood and ER visits this week. Then we woke up early and drove down to Orlando for the Halloween party at Magic Kingdom tonight. Costumes, resort reservation....everything was planned. Except the ticket purchase I made over a week ago never processed. So 20 minutes away from the resort we had to cancel our reservation and turn around to head home because the party is now sold out and without tickets.
> 
> It’s just been a ****ty week and I was hoping the party tonight would get me back in the spirit. On a good note I should be getting my splint and stitches removed next week so let’s hope my finger is operational again.


I hope your Dad is doing better SpookyBlackCat. Also your week. If you are still stumped you can always pm someone and bounce around ideas. We really are like a family here ?


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Shadow Panther said:


> I had glue and cat hair dryer link on mine the other day-lol. Hope my victim isn’t allergic


It is always a challenge keeping the cat hair off projects, lol


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i dont have a problem keeping cat hair off of projects......no cats. Lol, now dog hair......nope no problem there, got 2 dogs. Now if you ask about saw dust.....thats my problem. Lol


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim I have almost everything done. I am hoping the last and BIGEST craft turns out. Also rest assured I have never missed a deadline yet ???‍♀?


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I have come up with 2 smaller ideas and trying to work out the details for my larger item. AGAIN...warning everyone now...I’m leaning heavy on the store bought this cycle seeing as I nearly chopped my finger off the last time I crafted and it’s being held together with stitches and glue at the moment! I love you all but not so much I will actually lose a finger to craft something for you.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

And PS, I’m following a lot of you randomly so my victim does not find me out. So if I suddenly follow you, don’t think anything of it. Or maybe do. You never know! Mwahahahaha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hahahaha!! Good idea SpookyBlackKat!!!

And we certainly don't want you injuring yourself again for the reaper!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did some painting and mod podging. Got one craft almost done!!!! On to the next!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Im planning on doing some crafting today. Finally got a day off work. The particular thing I am starting today has to be done outside and it's going to be 94 degrees. Where is my Fall? I thought it was Fall already?? Im ready for hot mulled cider, hot cocoa, big soft hoodies and maybe a fire in the fire pit.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Momof2! said:


> Im planning on doing some crafting today. Finally got a day off work. The particular thing I am starting today has to be done outside and it's going to be 94 degrees. Where is my Fall? I thought it was Fall already?? Im ready for hot mulled cider, hot cocoa, big soft hoodies and maybe a fire in the fire pit.


I’m soooooo with you. I’m in north Florida and so sick of this heat!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

In Iowa we should be seeing lower temps as well. With global warming we don’t see snow till January anymore. It’s just......weird.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I had an amazing find at a thrift store today! Excited to paint it and hope my victim will be just as excited when they receive it. It was only one piece out of a 3 piece set. The full set is selling on eBay/Etsy for $150+ so I’m thrilled I found the main piece to play with. ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Shadow Panther said:


> In Iowa we should be seeing lower temps as well. With global warming we don’t see snow till January anymore. It’s just......weird.


We used to get snow about once year which was fantastic but we haven't had a snow good enough to even slide on in like close to 15 years.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Bought all my supplies needed, crafting will start tmw after work, and i might be able to ship by the end of the week if all goes well!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally got the supplies to the projects I am going to try. I've never done it before, so hopefully it turns out!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I had the day off but just couldn't bring myself to go outside and work on what I wanted to. I was sitting in the school line to pick up my daughter and it was 98*. UGH. I did get a lot of stuff done around the house that needed to be done since I've been working so much and things were falling behind. Made pumpkin and peanut butter dog treats that I put in cute fall treat bags and will hand out to my patients tomorrow! I also have yogurt in the instant pot. So, I'll have yogurt and dog treats .


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Done with my crafting bit! Pick up another piece for my victim tmw morning, then I am officially on the hunt for a box! I don't think I have ever finished this early before. Now I have more time for decorating my yard I guess.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

On my weekend yard sale excursion I found something that wasn’t specifically on my victim’s list but could be used in their theme so wasn’t sure what to do. 

I love reading everyone’s posts about their crafting and acquisitions for their victims. I know it is a busy time right now with Halloween just a few short weeks away and yet members of this group are busy working on a reap to share with others. How cool is that?!


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I can't believe I missed sign up for BOTH reapers! [emoji30] I've done this every year and completely forgot to get on here and sign up. Enjoy reaping, everyone!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kadeeblake said:


> I can't believe I missed sign up for BOTH reapers! [emoji30] I've done this every year and completely forgot to get on here and sign up. Enjoy reaping, everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry you missed them!! Keep an eye open, though, because bethene will start up the Merry Reaper not too long from now! There is the Winter Reaper, too, after that!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I’m completely stumped and nothing is striking me yet. I have one idea but it would be well over $100 plus shipping.
> 
> My dad was in a car accident last night so I spent the evening in the ER with him. Two fractures in his neck and truck is totaled. Apparently I’m just drawn to blood and ER visits this week. Then we woke up early and drove down to Orlando for the Halloween party at Magic Kingdom tonight. Costumes, resort reservation....everything was planned. Except the ticket purchase I made over a week ago never processed. So 20 minutes away from the resort we had to cancel our reservation and turn around to head home because the party is now sold out and without tickets.
> 
> It’s just been a ****ty week and I was hoping the party tonight would get me back in the spirit. On a good note I should be getting my splint and stitches removed next week so let’s hope my finger is operational again.


oh no - hope everything is panning out all okay now for you and you can enjoy the Halloween season


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

About ready to ship...need to box it up!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> About ready to ship...need to box it up!!


Wow, that’s sweet! I have a few items in a box but want to pick up something else.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ugh my work is getting in the way of things I want to do. Dont you hate when that happens? Planning on crafting some today. Saw something that I'm thinking about buying also. Maybe one for me too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I never did all the crafting I planned on. I found something perfect at the store I added. Plus I got so lucky at thrift stores and something I already had in my reaper stash.I did make a couple of things for my victim. So maybe for the 1st time ever I am shipping before the deadline!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m getting close to finished! Have to finish something up then figure out a box to send it!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, i'm nearly complete with my Reap. I just have to finish up on project, and start the last. Luckily the last project shouldn't take too long. I should be able to ship by next thursday at the lastest.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what y'all are sending your Victims!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

So I ordered a pretty important part of my gift for my victim. It arrived yesterday, only instead of what I ordered Amazon sent me a dvd of the princess bride 2... Fingers crossed I get the replacement in time!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

With any luck I will have everything finished this weekend!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kippystarz said:


> So I ordered a pretty important part of my gift for my victim. It arrived yesterday, only instead of what I ordered Amazon sent me a dvd of the princess bride 2... Fingers crossed I get the replacement in time!!


I hope you get your replacement in time...but I must ask..."The Princess Bride 2"?!?! Wait, did I miss something? The Princess Bride is one of my all time fave movies! How would I have not heard there was a sequel??


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Dear victim,

tinight I purchased something not on your wish list. But as I saw it, it spoke to me. It sang to me. So it will soon be yours.

and you will love it because you’re a cool person like that.

look! The family was able to go to the Disney Halloween party tonight!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I will be sending a package with the flying monkeys on Monday. I normally bubble wrap the heck out of stuff but with a few I have I can’t. (Taps chin) how do I protect without bubble wrap.........hmmmmm


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Shadow Panther said:


> I will be sending a package with the flying monkeys on Monday. I normally bubble wrap the heck out of stuff but with a few I have I can’t. (Taps chin) how do I protect without bubble wrap.........hmmmmm


Styrofoam? ?‍♀ Tell the monkeys to handle with care!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Styrofoam? ?‍♀ Tell the monkeys to handle with care!


In my experience the monkeys never handle with care, regardless of how much I cajole or threaten. Darn monkeys! 


Shadow Panther said:


> I will be sending a package with the flying monkeys on Monday. I normally bubble wrap the heck out of stuff but with a few I have I can’t. (Taps chin) how do I protect without bubble wrap.........hmmmmm


Styrofoam peanuts?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I think a Box then bubble wrap will work. I always worry things will be broken, dented, scratched etc. lol


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

_what an insanely crazy week!!! I'm surprised I got any work done on my victims DIY stuff. Feeling the pressure now with less than a week to go!!! Picked up a few small things I thought they'd like while out spending more money I shouldn't on Halloween decor lol ?_


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally got a day off and got some work done on a project. I'm thinking with the way I've had to work this reap will have as much or more bought than crafted. I have seen some things I would like to buy though.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I have 2 store bought items ready to go and hoping to finish 3 crafts by the end of the week!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Spooky Black Cat, what a lovely photo. Those are memories that lasts. I remember a few years ago, my parents paid for everyone to go to Disney World for Xmas, we stayed at Fort Wilderness, and did the after hours Disney Xmas Party. It was all fun. That was our xmas gift from them that year. The a couple years ago, they took the family on a cruise for our xmas present. We love those "Gift Trips" more then actually items. Those trips are always fun and unique, never know whats gonna pop up. Lol


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My dear sweet victim...everything is completed, now to find a box!!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Having no luck finding a box... i don't want to have to dismantle my gift just to have a smaller box. Not that's its difficult I just don't want to do it lol


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - been busy at work but I have been gathering things for my Victim - hopefully will box up at the weekend and get shipped next week.
We still have got all the Hallowe'en boxes out of the loft for our own home decorating!
Sadly I'm not that crafty (not this year anyway) so most of the stuff if shop purchased (NOT POUNDLAND lol) I learnt from my previous one to send in one hit

anyway i've some some stuff crossed of on my victims list and I can't wait to package it up


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m all boxed up and ready to ship! I do have one last and probably stupid question. Do we reveal who we are with the box? I put a card in my victim’s box..thanks!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

There is no right or wrong way. I put just my address on the Box then reveal myself on the inside.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> There is no right or wrong way. I put just my address on the Box then reveal myself on the inside.


Great, thank you!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do the same thing Holly Haunter!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I thought I would be done and ready to ship by Friday BUT I have been asked to work Thursday and Friday on top of already working Saturday so it's going to be first of next week. So sorry dear victim. I don't want to throw it together. I want it to be prepared and ready like I think it should be for my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping deadline is about here!!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all!!
I want to share my 2


bethene said:


> Shipping deadline is about here!!


thanks for the reminder for some reason I kept thinking it was the 17th - I'm going to be a little late as out this evening with family and wont box up and make Saturday post in time so will go first thing Monday. Will send on the tracking info when I get it


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

I am scrambling around today to get the last touches done on my crafting and I still have to find a box! I should be able to ship tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i will be shipping out tomorrow. Dear victim just wait a little longer. Everything came out very nicely. I do hope you enjoy.

As for me. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! Lucidhalloween i love it all. Thank you so much. I will post pictures later. Two items didnt make the trip full intact, but they are small breaks and will be fixed no problen. Thank yiu again. Everything is awesome!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Let's try this again under the correct thread!!

I got reaped today!!








My resident box inspector seemed more interested than usual.....








Treats & catnip toys! There were 3 mice, but I had to give orange cat one so he'd go away. The girl kitties were waiting patiently until I took the picture then they got their's. 








Hand soap that smells so good!








How pretty is this??? Love it!








Yay - white creepy cloth!








My daughter was tickled to hear there was something for the baby, too! This outfit is adorable - and little bitty baby socks SQUEEE!








The card said this super cook shirt was for Chuck, but it's a bit big. I'm pretty sure it'll fit one of my 4 foot skeletons, tho!!! That's awesome. I wish it fit me!








SOCKS!!!! Love them!








OMG - this guy is awesome!! I'm certain he will become a centerpiece at the daughter's baby shower since she's having a loose "baby shower before Christmas" theme and having everyone dress up. 

I had gotten the mail on the way to grab the box off my front parch and I had what I assumed to be a card for the card exchange. I grabbed the box and had to do a double-take since the return address on the box was the same as the card! 

So even if this was meant for the card exchange, I'm including a picture since I know you'll all enjoy it, too! I had a good laugh!

Thank you so much for everything, Shadow Panther!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok I have a bit of time here is my Reap from LucidHalloween. Again i love everything and the Stave is awesome. Thinking about displaying that year round.










As you can see, these two items are already on the wall. I had to hang them up. They are kool.









Ooooh Whats next you ask? Well let me show you. Some bones! (no they did not come in that way, i just had to do an X marks the spot thing.)









OMG!!!! floating candles!!!! just like what i was trying (and failed) to make. They are awesome!










I LOVE this jar. It is so......perfect.









AND!!!!!! There were treats included for the Puppies!!!!!!! (yes my dog is 5 years old and still my puppy, and my parents just adopted a 2 year old dog who is their puppy.)










This bat is so kool, pictures dont do it justice, it looks like its rotting away. Did you do that?










This quill pen is neat too. But i'm afraid that my lil sister might try to steal it from me (which she will not succeed.)









More to come in next post.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

The last two items are decor sticker things. These i have not seen before, either that or i'm just blind. LOL




















Thank you again Luci. I love every items (if you couldn't tell.) Thank you for being my Reaper, and let me tell you.........NOTHING SUCKS!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap DRA!!!-- love the floating candle!!! And that staff!!! So cool!!! Love the skull picture!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so glad you liked it, DRA.. I had a lot of fun putting it all together! I hope the vacuum box didn't confuse you too much when it arrived.. it was the sturdiest one I could find that was the right size. I was getting visions of you thinking 'I didn't order this' and returning it!
I'm sorry there were breakages.. it came a long way and the gremlins aren't as gentle as they could be I guess.
The stave was the one thing that almost didn't work out, I had real issues with him. I'm glad that he's made it though.
The bat was a poundland (our version of dollar store) skeleton that I corpsed with heat gunned plastic wrap and then latex over the top for the creepy feel. He was hanging on my bookcase for ages drying, and my cat was definitely not a fan!
The candles were really fun to make a real challenge.. I see what you mean about it not being straight forward! There was a lot of thinking outside the box with those.. lol


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i used to shop at poundland alot when i studied in northern ireland. That was like a twice a week trip there.Asda was another shop we used to buy from a lot too. I love everything and the breaks are small and easily fixed. The puppies day thank you for the treats too.


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

So life has come crashing down and the shipping deadline is here and I simply will not be able to get my box out today! It is 99% ready, but I have to work so I won't be able to get it in the mail till Monday!
I am SOOOOO Sorry, but it is going out!!! My dear victim, I am just extending your suspense! Muwahahahah!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lisa I am SOOOO glad the skull made it. I made a black and toxic green one. The black one had sticking issues and the green one, well never seal spray paint with Madge Podge. Which was a duh since I had clear spray paint.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

DRA-I really can’t say what I like more. Great reap there ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i cant decide either. I mean a rotting bat, crazy, a voodoo stave, insane, the jar, outstanding, the framed toe (or finger), ridiculous. The puppies love their treats, and i dont know, everything came out unimagineable. Luci, is elvery talented, and i am happy with it all. I didnt even wait an hour before hanging the mirror or the finger/toe. The bats hanga on my curtain rod lol. The stave is on my dresser leaning agains the wall.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

kippystarz said:


> So life has come crashing down and the shipping deadline is here and I simply will not be able to get my box out today! It is 99% ready, but I have to work so I won't be able to get it in the mail till Monday!
> I am SOOOOO Sorry, but it is going out!!! My dear victim, I am just extending your suspense! Muwahahahah!!!!


Not to burst your bubble more but monday is a holiday (at least in the US) so probably tuesday


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

That's really kind of you, DRA.. I loved doing the crafts and just really pleased you like them!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

This is killing me (I'm a deadline fanatic) but I'm going to be late on shipping ? I ran into a problem finding an appropriate box (you'll see what I mean when you get it) and then I realized last night that Monday is a holiday and my local post office is closed on Saturday so this leaves me no choice but to ship on Tuesday ?


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

My dearest victim.. My sincere apologies for not getting your reap out today. One of the zombies I work with didn't show up so I had to go in at 1030am. It being 130 am and just getting released from the gulag, I will be packaging the remainder of your goodies and shipping first thing tomoro via the self service station. Thankfully it doesn't have far to travel ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Let's try this again under the correct thread!!
> 
> I got reaped today!!
> View attachment 723315
> ...


Great reap! I love that skull! The certificate of insanity is awesome, lol. Glad your kitties got treats, too! Look at that kitty tail sticking out of the box, lol, gotta love box inspectors.



deathrisesagain said:


> Ok I have a bit of time here is my Reap from LucidHalloween. Again i love everything and the Stave is awesome. Thinking about displaying that year round.
> 
> View attachment 723339
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! Love the stave, fancy skeleton picture frame, the quill and happy your puppies get treats, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the reaps and teasers, so far! Just a note, though...you should all post in the Pictures and Teasers for 2nd reaper 2019 thread so that everyone is sure to see them!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh — My poor victim must remain in suspense until I can mail next week!!
It’s a frightful waiting game! But I promise it will be worth the wait! buwaahahaaaa!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry my dear victim! I tried very hard to get your package out this weekend but I had to deal with a family emergency. I promise to get your package delivered today though!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I’m not seeing things I’ve posted... About THINK I’ve left messages and posted photos of my AHHHMAAAZING REAPER GIFTS! In the 2nd Reaper photo thread. Ugh - I’m really behind in technology stuff...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw them earlier Susie..in the pictures thread!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My Victim! I was able to sneak away during lunch and got your packaged shipped....expected delivery on Thursday!!!! ?


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I am SO not a painter! But I painted for you victim. I painted my best. And it’s super cute! Bwahahaha! I can’t wait!


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

Eeeek! I had the wrong ship by date in my brain (my brain is such mush even zombies don't even want to eat it!!). I have everything ready to go but just need to get it boxed up and to the post office! There's a little bit new and a little bit hand crafted. Hopefully my victim will love everything! Should get it out tomorrow.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

FrightNightFanatic said:


> Eeeek! I had the wrong ship by date in my brain (my brain is such mush even zombies don't even want to eat it!!). I have everything ready to go but just need to get it boxed up and to the post office! There's a little bit new and a little bit hand crafted. Hopefully my victim will love everything! Should get it out tomorrow.


This deadline did slip up quick on most of us. It’s such a busy season with lots to get done in a short period. I also had an incorrect date in mind but fortunately decided to fact-check my self on it. I’m sure your victim won’t mind an additional day or two of wait time. At least I won’t if it happens to be me. ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

So sorry dear victim that I just got my package mailed today. Post office was closed yesterday or I could have gotten it sent then. I hope that you aren't disappointed. I had some crafts going and nothing turned out. Have you ever had a time when it just seemed nothing worked out? Anyway that's where I have been. On top of that we took turns being sick, AND I had to work a lot of extra days for various people that were having some problems. So, everything is bought in this reap but I think you will like it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I"m so glad that I'm not the only one who missed the deadline! But the flying monkeys have the package in hand and should be taking off with it soon!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Dear Victim. Your package has been picked up by the Flying Monkeys on Tuesday. They are currently flapping their wings hard and hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

Dear Victim, your Reaper has made the move...a box will soon arrive on your doorstep. Will you be brave enough to open it? 

I hope so because I forgot to take pictures of everything and am hoping you will!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Dear Victim, beware of your doorstep today...something should be delivered your way!!!


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Ahhhhhh! I've been reaped!!!!!!

KAB,
Thank you so much for the goodies, I cant wait to add them to my collection. The time you put into researching animatronics is awesome i really appreciate it. 
I love the sign and gargoyle!! But the swamp lights and mask are definitely my favorites! But my sons favorite things are the packing peanuts that are currently scattered all over the house! Lol! Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Dear Victim, please know you package will be there soon. My husband sent it from work UPS 2day air to speed up the process since its traveling cross country! I hope you enjoy it as much as I did making it. Heres a couple hints since I forgot to put the card in the box! 
1 , I decided to send you a little bit of Kentucky inspired Halloween mixed with a few "tiny" items! Hint hint!
2, your package is being shipped in style!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear Victim, USPS will be delivering your first package Saturday!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Sbratcher said:


> Ahhhhhh! I've been reaped!!!!!!
> 
> KAB,
> Thank you so much for the goodies, I cant wait to add them to my collection. The time you put into researching animatronics is awesome i really appreciate it.
> ...


Great reap! You may want to post it in the pictures and teasers thread so everyone can see it.


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Momof2! said:


> Great reap! You may want to post it in the pictures and teasers thread so everyone can see it.


Thanks for pointing that out I didnt realize I put them in the wrong thread


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

So I signed my husband up for this reap and he received a box the other day full of wonderful things! It was totally unexpected and he loved it! My phone is on the fritz, so I will try to post pics later! Now the real problem is that my husband took everything out of the box, broke it down and it was picked up with the recycles the following morning so I have NO idea who to thank!! I hope our reaper steps forward once I post the pics, but in the meantime, thank you who ever you are!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

kippystarz said:


> So I signed my husband up for this reap and he received a box the other day full of wonderful things! It was totally unexpected and he loved it! My phone is on the fritz, so I will try to post pics later! Now the real problem is that my husband took everything out of the box, broke it down and it was picked up with the recycles the following morning so I have NO idea who to thank!! I hope our reaper steps forward once I post the pics, but in the meantime, thank you who ever you are!!!


How cool! Looking forward to seeing photos of your husband’s reap!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

My box has traveled from one corner of the country to the farthest opposite corner of the country and will be landing at its final destination today. That rules out everyone in the middle and the non-US victims. Who could it be?!???! Mwahahahaha


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

kippystarz said:


> So I signed my husband up for this reap and he received a box the other day full of wonderful things! It was totally unexpected and he loved it! My phone is on the fritz, so I will try to post pics later! Now the real problem is that my husband took everything out of the box, broke it down and it was picked up with the recycles the following morning so I have NO idea who to thank!! I hope our reaper steps forward once I post the pics, but in the meantime, thank you who ever you are!!!


It was me!


----------

